

Ask HN: Submitted startup looking for feedback - klimchitsky

Hey guys. We've just submitted (as some of you here) the last edition of our YC application form. On quarket.com you'll find a demo video describing our project. Any opinions, advice, questions are welcome.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://quarket.com/>

OK, some feedback - this will sound harsh, but it's how it happened ...

I can't understand the first 10 seconds of speech because I haven't yet got
used to the accent and tone. Then it's 52 seconds before I get any clue as to
what it's about. I nearly gave up at 40 seconds.

Then at 1:05 it looks like things I know, and it's 1:12 before you say that
it's not something I know, it's different, and I _still_ don't know what it's
doing.

For someone who's looking to invest, maybe they'll sit through it, but for me,
I'm out. Probably it's cool and useful and interesting, but I've got other
things to do.

Finally, you might want to resubmit, putting the URL in the URL field, your
request for feedback in the title, and then expand on your reasons and request
in a comment. Then two things happen. Firstly, it's automatically clickable.

Secondly, you don't get penalized in the rankings for not submitting a URL.

------
keefe
Two minutes into the video I lost interest and moved along. The entire first
minute can just be cut. A lot of the video looks like a test script on your
site vs a demo - do I really need to see you enter your CC#? I also don't need
to be told what a picture or a description are. Why not just completely cut
all that and just run the demo while explaining to me why I don't just search
google maps on my android phone?

------
ryduh
I would probably only use this application if I was traveling to some place
where I am not familiar with the surroundings. I don't live in a metro area
either so I know everything in town already. If you could clean up and
simplify how I order food/movie tickets into one screen, I might be interested
in checking this app out again.

